# New luxury fishing boat



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Can't wait to get 'er up on the 'Berry after a few 'kokes
https://elko.craigslist.org/bod/d/richmond-2021-statement-350-performance/7167425216.html


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

315K!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> 315K!


dual 400hp Mercury Verado's on that thing. $315 isn't a bad price...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

HAha... funny timing. I was looking up 38 and 42 Cigarette's yesterday. If I ever win the lotto... thats going to be one toy to buy.

A few days ago I discovered the Haulover inlet boat channel... very entertaining. Some pretty crazy events going on with people entering, exiting that rough water. 

Thats where I really noticed the Cigarettes and how cleanly the blow through the roughest of water. 

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: What kind of a weight do I need on a Koke rig at 244mph?






:mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

did you see that Midnight Express spear the wave? Those boats look way nice...but everyone really dislikes them....maybe it's one of those "I can't afford it, so I don't like it" things...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I just found it hilarious the guy advertised it as a fishing boat...I guess it all depends on what your fishing for....

(insert picture of some scantly clad babe laying on some beach with waves breaking in the background)


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I rappelled into an alcove on Lake Powell with a crew with a boat like that being used as a prop while they were recording an "adult film". They were very confused.

They definitely weren't fishing.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It can get real windy sometimes at the Berry! If it were me.....I'd go with a bigger boat.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

backcountry said:


> I rappelled into an alcove on Lake Powell with a crew with a boat like that being used as a prop while they were recording an "adult film". They were very confused.
> 
> They definitely weren't fishing.


This might be the best post on this forum all week!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> backcountry said:
> 
> 
> > I rappelled into an alcove on Lake Powell with a crew with a boat like that being used as a prop while they were recording an "adult film". They were very confused.
> ...


Pictures or it didn't happen:shock:


----------

